# Review course (taught by Indranil Goswami) for the April 2018 Civil PE Exam



## civilized_naah (Dec 14, 2017)

The *start date for the next *PE (Civil) Review Course (January - April 2018) *is January 30, 2018*.

Course delivery is via *live online WEBINARS*. The meeting time is Tuesdays and Thursdays 6 pm – 9 pm *Eastern Standard Time*. Lecture 1 is a Tuesday. So is Lecture 21, which is a capstone review.

The *cost to enroll* in the 63-hour course is $900, which can be lowered by $100 if registration is completed early. The anticipated *start date* is Tuesday January 30, 2018 and the last session is scheduled for Tuesday April 10, 2018. *The deadline for early registration is December 17, 2017*.

For more information, or to request an enrolment form, contact Dr. Indranil Goswami at [email protected]


----------



## civilized_naah (Jul 31, 2018)

Exactly 2 weeks to the start of the August-October Review Course


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jul 31, 2018)

civilized_naah said:


> Exactly 2 weeks to the start of the August-October Review Course


Im good to go.


----------

